# 6 cyl rotary air compressor



## DM8761 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello All, first post. Very informative site. A little about me, married, dog, no kids yet. Employeed by a pretty well known Japanesse power sports manufacturer. Bout 6 months ago we closed on our house, and now i have a little garage, 24x24' so im stock pilling tools. 8x12, x2, foundry ect... 

Im about 3/4 of the way though my first build, doing a LMS launch engine, im about done, minus the part(s) where a rotary table is needed. Then im planning on a webster.

In the mean time, and or on cold days. Im designing a verticle shaft 6 cyl raidal air compressor. Im basically looking for design ideas, and considerations. Was just trying to use simple common check valves for the valving. And was considering changing the head so the inlet actually comes from inside the crank case..? like the inlet tubes run along side the cyl wall, or hallow out some bolts/rods and just put a web looking thing on top and have the bolts be the air inlets. 

See the attached 3d.pdf if you click the pic you can rotate/zoom ect... This is bascially sketching for me that model took me about half an hour to make, so if big changes need to happen its no biggie not much time lost.

Be candid, im just spit balling at this point. 

View attachment Main Assy.pdf


----------



## Draw-Tech (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi dm8761

Make a plate about 3/16" thick to go between head and cylinder, use spring steel to make a reed valve, Inlet, reed on piston side, and outlet, reed between valve plate and head.
   If you need help contact me at   [email protected]

Dont forget you will need a good check valve where it goes into the tank. (McMaster-Carr, mcmaster.com or MSC mscdirect.com)
GREAT LOOKING PROJECT

Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## dave-in-england (Oct 4, 2013)

So....

What is the bore diameter and the stroke length going to be  ?
What air pressure do you expect to get out of it ?
How are you going to supply lubrication for  it ?

Common check valves won't last ten minutes.
You need shim steel petal valves, as Draw-Tech mentioned.
Drawing oily air from inside the crankcase is not a good idea, in addition to the air flow restriction.


----------

